# OpenLDAP



## imran (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to install openldap on freebsd?

Like the step by step proedure please?


----------



## aragon (Sep 26, 2009)

Why is it any different from anything else?


```
cd /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server && make install clean
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 26, 2009)

The FreeBSD Handbook is a great place to start. See chapter 4 for more information about ports and packages.


----------



## imran (Sep 26, 2009)

*Client and Server*

Like how to install the client and the server?

I have two shells(X and Y) and need to configure server on one shell (x) and client on another shell (Y). I need the step by step instructions on how to install the server and then how to install the client? So that the client from another shell can contact the server (X) and the server responds back to ldap queries


----------

